
Cloud Dataprep – visually explore, clean, and prepare data for analysis - akisej
https://cloud.google.com/dataprep/
======
filereaper
I'm really interested in where we can use DataPrep to remove dirty data and
outliers.

The biggest bane for us right now is csv's with data that's not properly
escaped, it breaks everything and its maddening to isolate the few rows out of
a billion to filter them out.

